

Writing for Beginners - ekpyrotic
http://www.nicolefenton.com/build-2013/

======
mjhoy
This was a nice read, thanks.

I always find it useful to remember this when sitting down to write: the word
"essay" comes from the French, meaning "to attempt." Montaigne used it to
mean, he was making _an attempt_ to put his thoughts into words. In some
sense, it is like saying you write as a beginner: you start with only your
thoughts -- no idea of the outcome -- and go from there.

